
Google Chrome Blog: A new New Tab page on the Chrome Beta channel - moritzplassnig
http://chrome.blogspot.com/2011/09/new-new-tab-page-on-chrome-beta-channel.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FEgta+(Google+Chrome+Blog)
======
esutton
this feels like an attempt to "ipadify" chrome

